# Urgent: need an advice!



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello all, Thanks for all your answers regarding Pepere in the thread to Release or not to release. I had good news yesterady saying that Pepere was happy with the other ferals and that he quickly get used to them.
However, I received a message from a lady who takes care of pigeons in Belgium, which made me sick! Basically, she said that because Pepere has never been used to search his food and water, he will die as soon as the care center will release it. Is it true ??? She said that he will keep searching seeds and he won't be able to find them in the nature, which will be a big pb for his survival... She also said that he won't be able to find his way back to the center in case he goes too far.... I do not know what I should think! anyway, I am not able to take him back, as it is against canadian law to take a wild bird from a care center.   Please any comment ????????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he will eat with with rest of his flock, hope they do the release in spring though, would be nicer for the birds to find food, unless they have a spot where they can feed them at times.


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes the release will be in the spring, they will winter the whole group and they will keep feeding them after the release.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Amal said:


> Yes the release will be in the spring, they will winter the whole group and they will keep feeding them after the release.


good!......


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

He will be fine then. They have the entire winter to get to know each other and he will have plenty of opportunity to learn the ways of a feral !


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

do not worry he will be fine!! i have released a lot of pigeons and i always see them, he has even a better chance because he is being released in such a big group, i'm sure they have previously free adult birds in with the youngsters, so they will show the young ones where to find the goodies, how to avoid predators ect..
they will all probably stick around the center for a while then some will go off to join other flocks.
don't doubt yourself for a minute!! you did the right thing!!


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the answers, I feel better now. I think I will go visit him this saturday.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you may want to call first to make sure it's okay, they may want him to wild up, they may be restricting human contact and a visit from you may set him back


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

yes, you are right. They already told me that I can see him only from far...


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Tell the belgium lady to come to PT and read what all of have written you. I also think since he will be in a group and they are waiting for spring. I mean its probably hard for all ferals in the winter time so its nice that they are waiting tell spring to release. min


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Mindy said:


> Tell the belgium lady to come to PT and read what all of have written you. I also think since he will be in a group and they are waiting for spring. I mean its probably hard for all ferals in the winter time so its nice that they are waiting tell spring to release. min



Sorry guys, the lady in Belgium was me, I gave Amal my personal opinion and never meant to upset her.
I also want to say that even after reading your comments, I continue strongly believing that a handraised pigeon does not belong into nature or city.
I constantly receive emails from people who let their handraised pigies fly free and find them back maltreated by pigeon haters, even if the pigeon has socialised with a flock. Handraised pigeons have no fear for humans, will even approach them and that is the mean reason why I never recommend releasing them.
Sorry again I disagree with everyone, but I will continue advising the same way, and I will apologise personnaly to Amal for upsetting her, I did not mean any harm, just wanted to help.
Myriam


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Amal said:


> However, I received a message from a lady who takes care of pigeons in Belgium, which made me sick!



I am sorry, Amal, that I upset you, I gave you an advise based on my experience, I wanted to help, not to scare you, I really feel sad that I made you feel this way. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she was worried about it not eating and drinking with it's flock, so that is not what she should be worried about?, but this other danger of bad people? If you constanly hear of this, is there a % the bird may not find one of these bad people?....lets hope so.....


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

In France, especially big cities, the situation is very bad, many people find beaten up, dying pigeons in the street or see children play football with the baby birds... maybe it is different in USA and Canada, maybe I overreacted and I should not have emailed my opinion to Amal... based on only my expierence.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

myrpalom said:


> In France, especially big cities, the situation is very bad, many people find beaten up, dying pigeons in the street or see children play football with the baby birds... maybe it is different in USA and Canada, maybe I overreacted and I should not have emailed my opinion to Amal... based on only my expierence.


of course if that is your experience you would have to share it....she just did not mention it in her post.... it was the food and water she was worried about, which she should not IMO.. now it is this new worry... only can hope for the best now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I must tell you all, that from my experience, I do agree with Myriam. I would never release a Pigeon that I had hand raised from a very young baby. 
I believe that this one's hope will be if it is released into a flock that is supported regularly with food.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Myriam, thats what this forum is for, people's advice and opinions, so don't feel bad for having a different opinion and advice. I also think that a hand raised bird that is human imprinted shouldn't be released. Depending on the situation I look at each story and base my opinion or suggestions on what to do or what I would do. So for me, its not always black and white, sometimes I would keep the bird or sometimes I might set the bird free. But I completely understand if you want to protect all the birds especially where you live it seems that pigeons aren't well liked, its ashame. So glad you can help the ones that you do. min


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all,
Well Myriam, no need to apologize, I was not upset, I was scared. I did not take the decision of taking him to the WBCC until I discussed with lot of you guys on the forum. In your email, Myriam, you were mainly talking about food and water, which Pepere won't be able to find according to you. You also talked about bad people, but seeing him coing all the time and being aggressive was not also an option I think. Moreover, he will be released in the countryside, in a forest, near the center, far from the city. My hope is that he will stay over there. All the people I asked told me he was releasable, even the professionals at the WBCC. I am not used to birds, so I have to trust what people are saying.
The decision of letting Pepere go was a hard one and a definitive one: as I told you, it is forbidden to have a wild pigeon at home and once you give it to the rehabilitation center, they are not allowed anymore to give him back to you. When I went there, I asked them to call me in case they see he has any difficulty in his rehabilitation process but they refused. Their center can be closed by the government because of that. Since then I called twice and they told me that his introduction to the other birds was very easy. They also told me that he will wild up during the winter and won't stay so confident with humans. That's why I took this decision. So just imagine my emotional state after all these efforts if someone tells me that my decision may lead to his death :-(
My only last plan is to be there for the release and if I see that he comes to me, to take him back (they cannot intervene if this happens after the release). But they did not accept clearly to call me for the release day...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right Mindy...this is a forum where all opinions should be welcome.
Myriam's opinon is seasoned with *years'* of rescue/rehab of feral Pigeons, as is mine.
We can recall the ghosts of our past. Our opinons are based on the ghosts of our experience.


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Charis said:


> I must tell you all, that from my experience, I do agree with Myriam. I would never release a Pigeon that I had hand raised from a very young baby.
> I believe that this one's hope will be if it is released into a flock that is supported regularly with food.


I would have liked to get these advices before driving him to the center, see also the thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-41533.html... And I read many posts on the forum saying that ferals should be released. What should we do then ?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Amal...I'm really sorry I didn't see this thread sooner.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

amal i still think you did the right thing, they do wild up, i have had them wild up and still see some from years ago down on the boulevard.
i'm also sure the wildlife center will not release a bird they don't feel is ready


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You did what you thought is best for him ande this is more than most of the people do for birds and animals around us.
Once this step is taken, only think you can do is to wish him luck in his new life and hope for the best.
I do personally share Charis’ and Myriam’s opinions. This doesn’t mean that hand raised bird cannot survive in the wild, just the chances are slimmer.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Amal, I think you got the advice that you got because the wild life center is going to wild the birds up and keep feeding them through the winter. Now if you would have said can I just let the bird go free by itself, everyone on here would have said NO. Don't feel bad about your decision. I think the bird has a great chance since it is with others and it is going to be fed through the winter and then set free in the spring. You can't worry yourself about it anymore. Plamenh is right, you did SO MUCH more than any other person would have done. Think positive thoughts, and do keep checking with the center, maybe you'll find a soft heart one day answering the phone and will tell you where they are letting them free at. Its up to you. I think you did a great job. Whether you kept him or let the wild life center do there job. I remember you saying he was getting angry with you, so that why I thought maybe he was human imprinted after all and thats why I thought the center would be a good place. min


----------

